# Series Link from Web - Wrong Programme



## walkem91 (Apr 24, 2005)

When I currently schedule a series link from the web - the wrong programme is set up. I asked for a programme that was 18:00 - 19:00 but the series link has been set for 19:00 to 20:00. It is the correct channel. I have tried this a few times today and each time the Serier Link is 1 hour ahead. Single recordings from the web appear to work as expected. I suspect its a BST clock problem. My clock settings are on Tivo are correct on the TV Guide but 1 hour behind on the Home page. Anyone else had problems with Series Link using the web ?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It already reported in Set recordings over web problem

Its a known issue with series links and one-off recordings using 'remote record'

It records the programme currently onair or stating 60 minutes after the requested one.


----------

